# CBT Nuggets



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know if you subscribe to CBT nuggets you can download the videos and then cancel the subscription? 

It's a shame they dont do a 1 off download charge for a certain set of videos.

I cant justify £65 a month.

Thanks


----------



## ufodisko (Apr 29, 2013)

You can subscribe for 1 month, download all the videos you want and don't renew your sub afterwards.

Use Internet Download Manager or something similar to download .flv

I think it'll work.


----------

